# Become an E.P.A. Rat



## mikemb72 (Dec 13, 2011)

The E.P.A. has provided a" tip line" to report "unsafe painters" on thier website:

Become a snitch.

After all if you paid the fees, took the classes etc etc. well then you are "Good". right?

You are..................."SAFE"

So by reporting those who are "unsafe" i.e. "bad" you are being "good"....right?

Who knows maybe the nice people at the E.P.A. might even give you a nice pat on the head for your efforts?

http://www.epa.gov/tips/

remember "Big Brother is watching" and "You Love Big Brother"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mikemb72 said:


> The E.P.A. has provided a" tip line" to report "unsafe painters" on thier website:
> 
> Become a snitch.
> 
> ...


Interesting,

you sound not very pleased with the ability to "snitch" on other painters, yet you provide the means to do so.

I am confused


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

calling all concerned citizens "aka all the old women in the neighborhood with nothing better to do"


----------



## overthepondpainting (Feb 18, 2010)

Problem is it's painters like me that get called on who actually are Lead Certified, insured and paid their fees. The painters who undercut our estimates win the project who aren't Lead Certified, insured and of course not paid fees that never appear to get reported. I'm not advocating calling but RRP painting is becoming a waste of business resources, customer doesn't get fined so they don't care who does the job. It's a dyeing market with extortionate tool/preparation costs the siding companies 1 exterior painters 0.


----------

